

Full Screen Mario - someproduct
http://www.fullscreenmario.com

======
meonkeys
Isn't that game, like, copyrighted or something?

~~~
adventured
Nintendo could force that site to be taken down at just about any time. So
long as they're not trying to commercialize it / make money off of it, they
stand a modest chance of being left alone (and so long as they don't alter
Mario in any unusual way, such that they'd draw the ire of Nintendo).

If it got wildly popular (unlikely), Nintendo would finally do something about
it.

